# Converting a cabinet for a crested gecko enclosure.



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried converting a glass cabinet like the link below into a crested gecko enclosure?

Would it be ok for them?

It's a flat pack so you wouldn't have to include the shelves.

DETOLF Glass-door cabinet - black-brown - IKEA


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

E80 said:


> Has anyone ever tried converting a glass cabinet like the link below into a crested gecko enclosure?
> 
> Would it be ok for them?
> 
> DETOLF Glass-door cabinet - black-brown - IKEA


It's too small for adults IMO and you'd have to find a way of ventilating it as there is no gaps between each shelf.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

It's 5ft tall by 1 1/2 ft wide.

I think you can leave the shelves out of it because it's a flat pack.


----------



## Barney-the-Beardie (Aug 6, 2011)

hey, ive never had Crested Geckos but i think converting that would be hard if you want to have a multi level enclosure because of the glass above each level? i wouldnt recommend it ... :crazy:

i'd recommend buying a 3ft viv with climbing space to put a Crested gecko in..? :2thumb:

Tom


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

E80 said:


> It's 5ft tall by 1 1/2 ft wide.
> 
> I think you can leave the shelves out of it because it's a flat pack.


wide but not deep, it restricts horizontal movement too much, they may be arboreal but they still need atleast a 45 wide and deep to move about comfortably.
Also the ventilation problem will still be there




Barney-the-Beardie said:


> hey, ive never had Leopard Geckos but i think converting that would be hard if you want to have a multi level enclosure because of the glass above each level? i wouldnt recommend it ... :crazy:
> 
> i'd recommend buying a 3ft viv to put a leopard gecko in..? :2thumb:
> 
> Tom


crested geckos LOL


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Barney-the-Beardie said:


> hey, ive never had Leopard Geckos but i think converting that would be hard if you want to have a multi level enclosure because of the glass above each level? i wouldnt recommend it ... :crazy:
> 
> i'd recommend buying a 3ft viv to put a leopard gecko in..? :2thumb:
> 
> Tom


 its for crested geckos:whistling2:


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> wide but not deep, it restricts horizontal movement too much, they may be arboreal but they still need atleast a 45 wide and deep to move about comfortably.
> Also the ventilation problem will still be there
> 
> 
> ...


What about cutting the glass and adding an air vent?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

E80 said:


> What about cutting the glass and adding an air vent?


Sure if you have the right tools to do it without shattering it.
Just don't house adults in it : victory:


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

My friend has one of those cabinets in his bathroom.
I would say if you leave out the shelves it would be an OK size for a crestie, The top is wooden so could be drilled to add some vents to improve airflow and ventilation
just be aware there is a slight gap at the door so any small livefood could potentially escape through there
would like to see the end result though if you do go ahead with it.
:2thumb:


----------



## xmadxmoex (Jun 22, 2011)

Ive built one of these in the past, theres a nice light fitting hole in the top and the glass panels are 4 separate ones theres a slight gap between each one.

Should provide enough ventilation with the gaps and maybe cut a hole/mesh the top/bottom wooden bits. :2thumb:


----------



## Barney-the-Beardie (Aug 6, 2011)

oh yes crested geckos lol :lol2: my bad my brain is everywhere today with my beardie... 
thanks for pointing it out


----------



## AliMak (Sep 20, 2010)

Barney-the-Beardie said:


> with my beardie...


:lol2:


that would be a very tall thin viv, good ventilation could be a problem.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

i was thinking about doing this today!!


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

the klingsbo, long one not tall one, looks a good candidate for a display viv


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

the_viper said:


> the klingsbo, long one not tall one, looks a good candidate for a display viv


Yeah it does actually, I'll have to go and have a look at it.

Cheers 

Width: 45 cm
Depth: 40 cm
Height: 180 cm


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

i'm not gonna bother with the dispute of ''its suibable'' 

but converting it.... most of it is fine as it is, the top is is wooden so cut a chunk out and add mesh and maybe seal the edges with a aqua sealent


----------



## Gemmatony10 (Oct 13, 2010)

Me and the hubby did something similar a while back, its acually for sale as we no longer keep crested geckos.

It sat in our hallway outside our bedroom door, and the cresties loved it, and would keep me awake at night with all there jumping about.

Its so simple to do, and alot cheaper than a viv, we got the cabinet from a 2nd hand shop for a tenner, branches from the local forest, and the plants cost about 8 quid.......so all in all, under 20 :2thumb:


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks good

How many crested gecko's did you put in that?


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> i'm not gonna bother with the dispute of ''its suibable''
> 
> but converting it.... most of it is fine as it is, the top is is wooden so cut a chunk out and add mesh and maybe seal the edges with a aqua sealent


Cheers for the advice


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Gemmatony10 said:


> Me and the hubby did something similar a while back,
> 
> image,image,image'image


looks good,
how did you sort out the ventilation, and did you seall the wood with anything?


----------



## Gemmatony10 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you :2thumb:, hubby sealed it with decorators varnish, and as there was a gap all the way around the door, and we always fed them the crickets in a feeding tank, we didnt add any vents....I kept 3 females in here.

I sprayed twice a day, and kept a tray of eco earth and coco fibre at the bottom to help with humidity. 

No extra heating was needed :2thumb:


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Gemmatony10 said:


> Thank you :2thumb:, hubby sealed it with decorators varnish, and as there was a gap all the way around the door, and we always fed them the crickets in a feeding tank, we didnt add any vents....I kept 3 females in here.
> 
> I sprayed twice a day, and kept a tray of eco earth and coco fibre at the bottom to help with humidity.
> 
> No extra heating was needed :2thumb:


That sounds awesome, to the OP go for it 

Gemma


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Gemmatony10 said:


> Thank you :2thumb:, hubby sealed it with decorators varnish, and as there was a gap all the way around the door, and we always fed them the crickets in a feeding tank, we didnt add any vents....I kept 3 females in here.
> 
> I sprayed twice a day, and kept a tray of eco earth and coco fibre at the bottom to help with humidity.
> 
> No extra heating was needed :2thumb:


Does the decorators varnish waterproof it?


----------



## Gemmatony10 (Oct 13, 2010)

Its water resistent, and no fumes, dries in minutes too...its great stuff, and recommended by becky wheeler

heres a link POLYVINE DECORATORS VARNISH SATIN FINISH 500ML | eBay


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Gemmatony10 said:


> Its water resistent, and no fumes, dries in minutes too...its great stuff, and recommended by becky wheeler
> 
> heres a link POLYVINE DECORATORS VARNISH SATIN FINISH 500ML | eBay


Thanks


----------



## AFC (Mar 7, 2011)

E80 said:


> What about cutting the glass and adding an air vent?


 The glass is tempered so any cutting or drilling would have been done before it was toughened.


----------

